# Bay Rd Brewing - brew club meet?



## fungrel (21/9/18)

So as soon as i saw there was a new brewery in town, i shot them a message about getting home brewers involved. 

Got this response:

"Hi Tim, thanks for your message. I would love to chat with you more. We are super keen to get involved with local brewers and are already thinking about allowing local home brewers to use our system and have their beers on our taps. The idea of local brew meetings sounds perfect. If you would like to give me your number we can chat more. Cheers Darren"

Sounds promising!


----------



## Thomas Wood (21/9/18)

Where abouts on the coast are they located?


----------



## fungrel (21/9/18)

Thomas Wood said:


> Where abouts on the coast are they located?


Gosford, but not too sure where. There isn't a Bay Rd, there is a Bay Ave though?


----------



## Thomas Wood (21/9/18)

fungrel said:


> Gosford, but not too sure where. There isn't a Bay Rd, there is a Bay Ave though?


Hopefully not too far from the train station then


----------



## MHB (21/9/18)

Close to the train station, just down the hill from where the Pacific Hwy crosses the tracks.
89 Donnison St Gosford.
I'm just about to drive down there to do some odd jobs on their small system. Probably fondle the bright shiny new equipment that arrived last Friday.
Working hard on getting the brewing gig there and yes have talked to the owners about doing some club brews and getting local home brewers onboard early.
Mark


----------



## n87 (21/9/18)

I like it, sounds like it could be a great opportunity to do some group brews, not to mention seeing what really happens behind the scenes (those brewery tours tend to gloss over a bit).


----------



## gone brewing (21/9/18)

It'd be great to have a club meeting there one day.


----------



## MHB (21/9/18)

Well just home
Mentioned to one of the owners about the interest from club members, he's on board with getting people involved.
One thing I do like is we will probably be brewing on Friday and Saturday afternoon/evening, sort of theater brewing.
There will be fence, but interested people will be able to get up pretty close, conversation range, while its all happening.
Really looking forward to this gig.
Mark

The 500L brewhouse is being assembled, great fun if you like 3D jigsaw puzzles, and I thought premier systems had lots of valves - Jesus - if you are ever in there count them!
M


----------



## n87 (22/9/18)

MHB said:


> Well just home
> Mentioned to one of the owners about the interest from club members, he's on board with getting people involved.
> One thing I do like is we will probably be brewing on Friday and Saturday afternoon/evening, sort of theater brewing.
> There will be fence, but interested people will be able to get up pretty close, conversation range, while its all happening.
> ...



Sounds like a great get together spot.
What's the food options looking like? Will it be somewhere to go for dinner?


----------



## MHB (22/9/18)

Apparently food will be an option, past that its outside my area of expertise, be good if its nice food - but to me its far more important that the beer is bloody wonderful!
Looks like opening will be some time in November, as I hear more I'll post it.
Mark


----------



## n87 (22/9/18)

MHB said:


> Apparently food will be an option, past that its outside my area of expertise, be good if its nice food - but to me its far more important that the beer is bloody wonderful!
> Looks like opening will be some time in November, as I hear more I'll post it.
> Mark



I am more wondering if it is snacks, or actual meals available.
I agree that the beer is the main thing, but if it is somewhere the family can go for a dinner, I will be able to get there more often.


----------



## n87 (26/11/18)

@MHB 
If you are still in the loop, hows the brewery coming along?
Did you manage to get the brewing job?


----------



## MHB (26/11/18)

Yes, Good and Yes, Just waiting for the ATO to sign off on the last bit of paper - the one that says we can start brewing.
I'll get some pictures this week and post them, in you are going past have a look through the windows, I think the venue is looking pretty good.
On the beer front, the boss (Grant) wants to start with sessionable ales, very drinkable if not too challenging. I'm agitating for some more interesting beers and I'm sure there will be there in due course.

Spent last week calibrating all the tanks, sensors and working out the operating procedures, put a hot caustic wash through the whole plant, followed with an acid wash to passivate everything.
A few minor bugs that needed sorting but it looks like a pretty good system to brew on, I'm looking forward to finding out - hopefully this week.
Mark


----------



## n87 (26/11/18)

MHB said:


> Yes, Good and Yes, Just waiting for the ATO to sign off on the last bit of paper - the one that says we can start brewing.
> I'll get some pictures this week and post them, in you are going past have a look through the windows, I think the venue is looking pretty good.
> On the beer front, the boss (Grant) wants to start with sessionable ales, very drinkable if not too challenging. I'm agitating for some more interesting beers and I'm sure there will be there in due course.
> 
> ...



Great news, congrats.
Sounds like its just around the corner... with a single piece of paper from the ATO... 6 months? 

I am looking forward to grabbing myself a tasting paddle.


----------



## MHB (26/11/18)

Looks like the ATO want more breweries, they have just sent the approval. I suspect I'll be coming up for air in about February maybe March....
Looking to being very busy and having a lot of fun doing it - hope to see you all for a beer soon!
Mark


----------



## gone brewing (27/11/18)

Sounds great, looking forward to it!


----------



## NegimaTorikawa (9/12/18)

Looking forward to trying this joint out. Only a short bus ride from my place to get there so hopefully I’ll have a new local


----------



## fungrel (9/12/18)

NegimaTorikawa said:


> Looking forward to trying this joint out. Only a short bus ride from my place to get there so hopefully I’ll have a new local


Yep same.


----------



## fungrel (1/1/19)

@MHB so what happened?? I don't want to soil anyone's business name but there were some major process issues going on. Also, a shuffle in staffing etc?

And also to read they're now 'closed for restocking' what the..


----------



## NegimaTorikawa (1/1/19)

I have been down a couple times now and they were absolutely packed every time. I tried a few beers and some were good, others average/uninteresting.

Will be interesting to see what they bring out now as it looks like most of the lineup has been gutted for new recipes/styles. Doesn’t seem like they spent much time assembling their core range... especially so seeing as MHB looks to not be involved anymore...?


----------



## MHB (1/1/19)

Yep - Moved on, probably best for both of us.
I really hope they can come up with some interesting beers, Gosford deserves a good venue with some great beers.
MHB


----------



## n87 (3/1/19)

Well then, I didnt even know this had opened yet... sad to see so much turbulence so early on. Hope the brewery makes it.


----------



## fungrel (16/5/19)

Noticed that Bay Rd is advertising a brewer's position... anyone shed some light?


----------



## n87 (16/5/19)

Linky?

I was there about a month ago, and they had just hired a brewer... maybe it didnt work out


----------



## MHB (16/5/19)

Well that makes three brewers so far...
Mark


----------



## n87 (16/5/19)

I believe it was an assistant brewer that was hired a month or so back, not a head brewer.


----------



## fungrel (17/5/19)

n87 said:


> Linky?
> 
> I was there about a month ago, and they had just hired a brewer... maybe it didnt work out


https://www.brewsnews.com.au/job/bay-rd-brewing-gosford-2211-head-brewer/


----------



## n87 (20/5/19)

Through the grape vine, The guy from 6 strings that followed Mark is leaving (to join the Air Force...)

So 2 head brewers down... not a great start...

Hopefully they find someone new soon that's half decent, cant have another local shutting up shop


----------

